# Indonesia defense acquisition program 2020-2024



## Indos

This is the thread for procurement program in Jokowi final term. I will posted the 2022 procurement budget first, then if I have time I will post contracts being signed since 2021. For the year 2020 the procurement is small and more into local defense industry, so I dont cover it much.

This thread will be more intended to big acquisition programs rather than small one

*Note :

Only fixed order, please dont put MOU/LOI level contract in this thread*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*2022 Budget*


*The government prepares a budget of IDR 29.5 trillion to strengthen defense*​





Elang Hitam drone developed by the consortium lead by Indonesian Aerospace

Friday, September 24 2021 / 12:00 WIB

Reporter: Abdul Basith Bardan | Editor: Noverius Laoli

KONTAN.CO.ID - JAKARTA. President Joko Widodo has signed Presidential Regulation number 85 of 2021 concerning the Government Work Plan (RKP) for 2022.

One of the work plans contained in the attachment to the regulation is related to strengthening defense. There are two indicators in the work plan.

The first relates to the fulfillment of the minimum essential force (MEF) reaching 86%. Both the (local) defense industry's contribution reached 50%. In order to carry out the plan, the government has prepared a budget of Rp. 29.5 trillion. The budget is prepared for various program activities.

Read also: Specifications of the Arrowhead 140 warship that Prabowo brought from England

Procurement of 23 types of main weapons system equipment (defense equipment) amounting to Rp 12.64 trillion. In addition, there is also maintenance and care for 20 types of defense equipment worth Rp. 8.14 trillion.

The government through the Ministry of Defense will also build 5 defense facilities and infrastructure with a budget of Rp 746.62 billion. There is also the construction of 25 types of facilities and infrastructure for the professionalism and welfare of soldiers, which were built with a budget of Rp 4.86 trillion.

The Ministry of Defense will also build a cyber defense system in 2022 with a budget of Rp 38.72 billion. The government will also procure 5 types of defense and security equipment (alpalhankam) from local defense industry worth of Rp 3.14 trillion.

For information, in 2022, the State Revenue and Expenditure Budget Plan (RAPBN) will increase. In 2022, the Ministry of Defense's RAPBN is Rp. 133.9 trillion, up from 2021, which is Rp. 118.2 trillion.









Pemerintah siapkan anggaran Rp 29,5 triliun untuk penguatan pertahanan


Jokowi telah menandatangani Peraturan Presiden nomor 85 tahun 2021 tentang Rencana Kerja Pemerintah (RKP) tahun 2022.




nasional.kontan.co.id





-------------------------------

Note by me :

Previously Elang Hitam MALE drone consortium lead by BPPT (Gov Research Agency), but in 2022 BRIN has appointed Indonesian Aerospace as the leading company in the consortium that also include PT LEN Industry, electronic company.

Comparison: 1 billion USD = 14 Trillion Rupiah (Rp/IDR)

The budget for foreign defense equipment is in the form of RMP ( down payment ) due to the acquisition will use foreign loan. Budget for local defense industry equipment is also in the form of RMP (down payment) as some financed by foreign loan and others financed by domestic loan.

RMP = (Rupiah Murni Pendamping)


----------



## Indos

*2021*






Indonesia Ministry of Defence orders two Airbus A400Ms​58,600 views
Nov 18, 2021

-------------------------------------

21 JUNE 2021

Indonesia approves USD700 million in foreign loans for aerial tanker buy​by Ridzwan Rahmat


The Indonesian Ministry of Finance (MoF) has granted approval for the country to obtain up to USD700 million in foreign loans to procure two aerial tankers for the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU) in 2021.

This was revealed in a notice issued by the MoF on 26 April listing a total of 31 Ministry of Defence (MoD) programmes for which funding through foreign loans has been approved.

Issued after consultations with the MoD and the Ministry of National Development Planning (Kementerian Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional: BAPPENAS), the list, which was initially classified, has been provided to _Janes _by a government source. The document also shows that a total of 56 requests for foreign funding were rejected.

_Janes _was first informed by a source at the Singapore Airshow 2018 that the TNI-AU had appointed GMF AeroAsia, a subsidiary of national carrier Garuda Indonesia, for assistance with an in-depth study on Indonesia's aerial refuelling capabilities.





A Royal Australian Air Force KC-30A (A330) MRTT with its refuelling hoses out. Indonesia is also considering this aircraft type for its aerial refuelling requirements. (EADS)

Among the matters that were explored in the study were life cycle costs, local capabilities in maintaining the airframes, compatibility of refuelling methods with the TNI-AU's fleet of aircraft, and inter-operability with existing and future TNI-AU assets.

As part of its findings, the TNI-AU and GMF AeroAsia recommend that the new tankers be equipped with both the probe-and-drogue and flying boom aerial refuelling methods, _Janes_ has learnt.

Prior to the joint study with GMF AeroAsia, the TNI-AU had conducted its own preliminary study comparing Airbus' A330 Multi Role Tanker Transport (MRTT), Boeing's KC-46A Pegasus, and Russia's four-engined Ilyushin Il-78.






Indonesia approves USD700 million in foreign loans for aerial tanker buy


The Indonesian Ministry of Finance (MoF) has granted approval for the country to obtain up to USD700 million in foreign loans to procure two aerial tankers for the...



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

*2021*






Indonesia orders five C-130J aircraft from Lockheed​By Mike Yeo

MELBOURNE, Australia — Indonesia has quietly signed a contract with Lockheed Martin for C-130J Super Hercules transport aircraft, multiple sources have told Defense News. Photos taken during the Indonesian Air Force chief’s visit to the aircraft’s production line suggests construction on the first aircraft is underway.









Indonesia orders five C-130J aircraft from Lockheed


Indonesia has quietly signed a contract with Lockheed Martin for C-130J Super Hercules transport aircraft, multiple sources have told Defense News.




www.defensenews.com





Note : 

Contract signed in late 2019 but is activated in 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*2021*

*Ministry of Defense Purchases 6 T-50i Golden Eagle Jets from South Korea





*​
Antara - detikNews
Thursday, 22 Jul 2021 11:35 WIB


Jakarta -The Ministry of Defense (Kemhan) is in the process of procuring 6 units of Lead-In Fighter Training (LIFT) aircraft of the T-50i Golden Eagle type from South Korea. This is the second procurement.

"This is the second procurement contract, and a continuation of cooperation with the Korean Aerospace Industries (KAI)," said Head of Public Relations Bureau of the Ministry of Defense General Secretariat, Marsma TNI Penny Radjendra in a press release, as reported by Antara, Thursday (22/7). /2021).

The cooperation between the Ministry of Defense and KAI has been going on for a long time, since 2014. In early 2014, the Indonesian Ministry of Defense received the first 16 units of the T-50i Golden Eagle type of lead-in fighter training (LIFT) fighter training aircraft from South Korea's KAI as the aircraft manufacturer. .

"To meet the demands and needs of the Indonesian Air Force, in 2021 the Ministry of Defense will continue this cooperation with a plan to add six units of T-50i fighter aircraft with KAI," Penny explained.

The procurement process for the six T-50i units, he said, had gone through the applicable procedures and rules involving the relevant ministries/agencies.

Procurement is also carried out by prioritizing aspects of efficiency, effectiveness, transparency, and accountability so that objectivity in each stage of the contract process can be accounted for.

"The procurement of six T-150i aircraft from South Korea's KAI is also carried out with due regard to optimizing the use of domestic industrial components to support the strengthening of domestic strategic industries," he said.

The procurement of the T-50i aircraft, added Penny, is an effort by the Indonesian Ministry of Defense to meet strategic needs for the Indonesian Air Force.

"This is in order to prepare reliable fighter pilots in maintaining the sovereignty and territorial integrity of the Republic of Indonesia from Sabang to Merauke," he said.

Read also:
Prabowo being sued over the Pangkalan Jati Navy Plot, this is the explanation from the Ministry of Defense

Previously, the Indonesian government was reported to have received an agreement to purchase six T-50 trainer jets made by Korea Aerospace Industries Co (KAI). The value of the agreement is estimated to reach 240 million US dollars.

Under the agreement, KAI will supply six T-50 advanced trainer jets to the Indonesian Air Force from 16 December 2021 to 30 October 2024.









Kemhan Beli 6 Jet T-50i Golden Eagle dari Korea Selatan


Kemhan melakukan proses pengadaan 6 unit pesawat Latih TempurLead-In Fighter Training (LIFT) jenis T-50i Golden Eagle dari Korea Selatan




news.detik.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*2022*

TNI AL Adds 5 Patrol Ships To Strengthen Alutsista​National military defense equipment TNI AL marine patrol
MetroTV • March 05 2022 11:44






Batam:

The Indonesian Navy has again added to its defense equipment strength by building five patrol boats made by the nation's children to strengthen defense in Indonesian waters .

This was stated by Deputy Chief of Staff of the Navy Vice Admiral Ahmadi Heri Purwono during a visit to a shipbuilding company in Batam City, Riau Islands .

There are five PC-60 type patrol boats to be worked on and will be equipped with cannon type weaponry. The addition of this ship in an effort to strengthen and modernize the power of armaments.


"Five 60-meter ships are equipped with cannons, then six are equipped with missiles," said Heri Purwono in the Metro Pagi Primetime program on Metro TV, Saturday, March 5, 2022.

The plan is to strengthen the defense and will be operated by Fleet One. as a patrol boat for areas in the waters of the Malacca Strait. ( *Alifiah Nurul Rahmania* )









TNI AL Tambah 5 Kapal Patroli Untuk Penguatan Alutsista


Ada lima kapal patroli jenis PC-60 yang akan dikerjakan dan akan dilengkapi dengan persenjataan jenis meriam.




www.medcom.id

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

2021​
PAL Indonesia to Build Frigates under Babcock License​BY :HERU ANDRIYANTO
SEPTEMBER 17, 2021





Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto shakes hands with British Defense Secretary Ben Wallace in London, Sept. 16, 2021. Both officials witnessed the signing of an agreement between UK-based defense company Babcock and state-run shipbuilder PAL Indonesia on frigate production under license from the former. (Photo courtesy of the British Embassy)

*Jakarta.* State-run shipbuilder PAL Indonesia will manufacture two frigates for the Navy under license from UK-based defense company Babcock, following a recent London trip by Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto.

Babcock has agreed a license deal for PAL to manufacture Arrowhead 140 (AH140) frigate, which was designed “with speed and maneuverability in mind”.

The Defense Ministry said in a statement on Friday that PAL will build two new frigates with specific design specifications to meet the requirements of the Indonesian Navy. The value of the joint production remains undisclosed.

According to the British Embassy in Jakarta, the same frigates will soon enter service with the Royal Navy as well. 

The agreement “is the first of its kind for the ship, though other countries are likely to follow suit,” the embassy said, adding that others already shortlisted the ship as preferred in procurement processes for their own Navies.

A day earlier, Prabowo and his British counterpart Ben Wallace witnessed the contract signing in London.

The embassy said Babcock will “cut steel” next week and start building Arrowhead 140 for the British Navy in Scotland.









PAL Indonesia to Build Frigates under Babcock License


The same frigate will be built by Babcock for the British Navy starting next week.




jakartaglobe.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*2022*

*Indonesia signs deal with France to buy 6 Rafale warplanes*




AFP Jakarta ● Thu, February 10, 2022

Indonesia signed a deal with France Thursday to buy six Rafale warplanes as part of an anticipated total order of 42, Jakarta's defence minister said, as Paris bolsters military ties in the Asia-Pacific.

"We agreed on the purchase of 42 Rafale.* The contract signed today is for the first six*, which will be followed by 36 others," said Defence Minister Prabowo Subianto.

It was the latest sign of warming ties between Jakarta and Paris, as France rethinks its alliances in the region following the collapse in September of a multibillion-dollar Australian submarine deal.









Indonesia signs deal with France to buy 6 Rafale warplanes


"We agreed on the purchase of 42 Rafale. The contract signed today is for the first six, which will be followed by 36 others," said Defence Minister Prabowo Subianto.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

MEF (Minimum Essential Force) 3 needs to be expanded until 2034 if we see the realization

We can see Minister of Finance and Minister of Planning favors acquisition for local defense industry.

*Foreign Defense Equipment (88 programs)*

82 acquisition program that will get foreign loan ( majority are foreign defense products ) havent been under contract, only 6 are under contract

*Meanwhile

Local made defense Equipment (111 programs)*

36 acquisition program funded by local banks are not yet under contract, but 74 program acquisition have been under contract

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501278327163666433
Note:

The upgrade program is quite sure will be provided by Indonesian Aerospace as the sole manufacturer of Casa 212 (Airbus doesnt produce C 212 anymore)

New fixed wing aircraft mentioned by Alman Helvast is likely 5 CN 235 and this if true will be once again provided by the local company, Indonesian Aerospace.

Local financing by Indonesian local banks is intended for local defense products acquisition


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502008387864870912


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516141766117924869
Blue Book is approved defense acquisition program by Minister of Planning after screening and evaluating the proposal from Defense Minister

PSP is approved defense acquisition programs by Finance Minister


----------



## Indos

*PSP released in 2021 is 5.8 billion USD*

Rafale order ( 6 F3R version)+ some infrastructure= 1.1 billion USD
T50 Golden Eagle (6 planes) = 240 million USD
2 A400 M tankers = 700 million USD
AH140 Frigates ( 2 vessels ) = 700-800 million USD
Super Hercules ( 5 planes) = 800 million USD

*Total = 3.6 billion USD *( This will be passed according to my opinion )

---------------------------------------- *+*

Domestic order

13 GCI radar ( PT LEN Industry ) = 1.1 billion USD (This will likely be passed as well)

*Total = 4.7 billion USD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520847523308392453


----------



## Indos

25 AUGUST 2021

Indonesia sets 2022 defence budget at USD9.3 billion​by Jon Grevatt



Indonesia's government has announced a 2022 defence budget of IDR134.1 trillion (USD9.3 billion) amid continuing economic constraints bought about by the Covid-19 pandemic.

The new appropriation is a nominal 2% decline on the original 2021 defence budget of IDR136.9 trillion but a 12% increase over the revised allocation for this year of IDR120.1 trillion, budget according to documents issued by the Ministry of Finance (MoF).





Janes Defence Budgets forecasts real-term declines in Indonesia's defence budget in the near term. Growth is forecast from 2025. (Janes Defence Budgets)

The 2022 military expenditure represents 5% of total government expenditure for the year and about 0.7% of GDP. The downsizing of the budget in 2021 was a result of budget reallocations linked to the pandemic, said the MoF. Some of the defence funds were used to procure vaccines, it said.

According to the MoF, the increase in 2022 over the revised 2021 expenditure is consistent with an effort to “realise the fulfilment of the Minimum Essential Force” (MEF) strategy, the term given to the Indonesian military's modernisation programme.

It said defence budget priorities in 2022 included the accelerated procurement of defence equipment, sustaining and upgrading existing materiel, and improving military infrastructure.

The MoF documents show that ‘modernisation' projects – including procurement and sustainment – will receive IDR43.2 trillion in 2022 while funding for military personnel expenses and welfare has been allocated INR12 trillion. Both are small increases over the original allocations in 2021.

The remainder of funds in 2022 will be split across operations, infrastructure investment, research and development, and ‘defence resources'.






Indonesia sets 2022 defence budget at USD9.3 billion


Indonesia's government has announced a 2022 defence budget of IDR134.1 trillion (USD9.3 billion) amid continuing economic constraints bought about by the Covid-19...



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527080227457085441


----------



## Indos

Defense Budget breakdown for 2022 and 2023

Source : KERANGKA EKONOMI MAKRO DAN POKOK-POKOK KEBIJAKAN FISKAL TAHUN 2023 dan 2022

2023 defense budget is a bit lower than 2022 defense budget ( for Armed Force )
By seeing how small it is research budget in 2023, so my assumption is that many of the research program is now funded by BRIN (directly under President ) and could be under Finance Ministry program directly, which possibly include KFX/IFX program and MALE UCAV program ( since the start it is under BRIN )

In Billion Rupiah


----------



## Abid123

Indonesia has the 3rd biggest coastline in the world. Need to invest heavily in navy sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Rizwan Rahmat made a mistake, 6 Rafale planes order is go ahead as it is part of previous 1.1 billion USD MRCA program backed by foreign loan which has been approved by both Planning Minister and Finance Minister in 2021.

He also made another mistake by saying green book is for 2022 state budget, 2022 state budget has been made in middle of 2021 where parliament has approved it. This green book acquisition program can only be effective contract in 2023 where the amount of money that will be disbursed as the down payment will be decided this year but the disbursement can only happen in 2023 ( making the contract effective ).

Many dont understand that the plan to buy another 36 Rafale planes are just Prabowo Subianto plan and hasnt been sealed with contract just like previous 6 Rafale planes order. The dire needs is to fill previous F 5 squadron with just 12 planes.

Indonesia has already had KF21/IFX program that should be the main backbone of our future fighters squadrons. The decision not to approve Prabowo plan to buy another 36 Rafale planes I believe make countries such as Singapore and Australia worry since KF21/IFX have relatively similar capability with F 35, particularly the block 3 and has cheaper price than Rafale and F15 EX, so potentially Indonesian dream to have around 100 modern capable fighters could be achieved beyond 2030's, which is all the same type thus much more effective, efficient and easier to operate, not to mention if PTDI also develop the Stealth Wingman drone for the KF21/IFX squadrons that they will be produced in the country, inshaAllah.

KF21/IFX is also more suitable to face China aircraft carrier in SCS that in the future will be loaded with J 31 5 generation fighters. With this program, inshaAllah we will have both modern capability and adequate number of fighters (due to cheaper price and the production is handled by our local industry ) that can match with our future challenge

----------------------------------

24 MAY 2022

Indonesia omits major procurement programmes from 2022 ‘Green Book'​by Ridzwan Rahmat






The Indonesian Ministry of National Development Planning has omitted major defence procurement programmes from the register of priority projects approved for foreign funding in 2022.

This register is commonly referred to in-country as the ‘Green Book'. Programmes included in this register will be escalated to the Indonesian Ministry of Finance, which will then decide on the final amount of foreign loans that can be obtained for fiscal year (FY) 2022.

Documents forwarded to _Janes_ on 24 May by a government source indicate that among programmes that have been included in the ‘Green Book' are mid-life upgrades for the Indonesian Navy's Diponegoro-class corvettes and Bung Tomo-class frigates. In terms of hull age, these vessels have either exceeded or are approaching their 20-year mark.

Besides these combatants, upgrades for the Indonesian Navy's first batch of KCR-60M-class fast-attack craft and FPB-57 fast patrol vessels are also mentioned. The former type was commissioned in 2014 while the latter were inducted between 1988 and 2004.

A programme to procure more medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) for the Indonesian Air Force is also included in the ‘Green Book' for 2022.

Overall, the total amount for all programmes included in the register of priority projects for which foreign funding can be obtained is USD2 billion.

Notably missing from the register are programmes to equip the Indonesian Air Force with Rafale multirole fighter aircraft from Dassault Aviation, and the Indonesian Navy with FREMM guided-missile frigates from Fincantieri. Contracts for these major equipment were signed in 2021.






Indonesia omits major procurement programmes from 2022 ‘Green Book'


The Indonesian Ministry of National Development Planning has omitted major defence procurement programmes from the register of priority projects approved for foreign...



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

1.There is only 1.3 billion USD foreign back fighters (MRCA) acquisition plan for Jokowi last term 2020-2024 ( blue book).

2. In 2022 there is only 2 billion USD foreign back acquisition approved by Planning Minister for defence minister, there is no MRCA program in this 2022 greenbook.


----------



## Indos

There is 2.7 billion USD submarine program for defense acquisition program in final Jokowi term (2020-2024), but it is not yet the program for 2022, basically because I think the submarine complete production facility hasnt been completed yet. Our planning minister look like wants to make sure that next submarine deal must ensure the submarines are all be made in Indonesia.

For frigates acquisition program, there is 2.4 billion USD for 2020-2024 blue book, but it will be screened again to insert it into green book ( second screening by Planning Minister) and then PSP ( screened by Finance Minister). 









Realitas Fiskal Rencana Akuisisi Kapal Selam Indonesia


Indonesia merupakan pasar yang menjanjikan bagi Naval Group dan TKMS dalam jangka panjang di tengah kondisi ekonomi global.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *PSP released in 2021 is 5.8 billion USD*
> 
> Rafale order ( 6 F3R version)+ some infrastructure= 1.1 billion USD
> T50 Golden Eagle (6 planes) = 240 million USD
> 2 A400 M tankers = 700 million USD
> AH140 Frigates ( 2 vessels ) = 700-800 million USD
> Super Hercules ( 5 planes) = 800 million USD
> 
> *Total = 3.6 billion USD *( This will be passed according to my opinion )
> 
> ---------------------------------------- *+*
> 
> Domestic order
> 
> 13 GCI radar ( PT LEN Industry ) = 1.1 billion USD (This will likely be passed as well)
> 
> *Total = 4.7 billion USD*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520847523308392453




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561802637544022016


----------



## Indos

Defense Budget, in 2020 it is actually reduced for Covid budget


----------



## Indos

Update: Indonesia reduces projected defence spending for 2023


The Indonesian Ministry of Defense has requested IDR132 trillion (USD8.8 billion) for its national budget allocation in 2023.



www.janes.com





Rizwan is wrong by saying this title. No way our defense minister requested this amount, he has requested wayyyy higher than that, but final say not on him

The same as his dream with 32 F 15 EX and 42 Rafale. So far only 6 Rafales being approved and the money to activate the contract is not even paid yet by our Finance Minister.


----------



## Indos

PT PAL Indonesia is confirm to do huge refurbishment and upgrade programs to Indonesian corvettes and missile boats. This is after Alman Helvast said that Finance Minister has approved the program.


----------



## Indos

How much is the program cost of Indonesian navy ships refurbishement and upgrade ?

Well, it could be 1.1 billion USD as it was the MOU between Indonesia Defense Minister with PT PAL Indonesia and Indonesia President, Jokowi, also present during the announcement. The MOU has been made several months ago.

*Here the detail during Defense ID event in early 2022 :

During the event, there are several announcement of new contracts and cooperation as well :

The launch of DEFEND ID*

1. Contract of 13 GCI radar with Defense ID (PT LEN Industry)
2. Contract of small ammunition production with PT Pindad
3. Contract of MRO work for 12 C 130 Hercules with PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesia Aerospace)
*4. MOU with PT PAL Indonesia for MRO, upgrade, and modernization of 41 Indonesian Navy warships ( value is 1.1 billion USD )*
5. Cooperation agreement between PT LEN Industry with Thales (France)
6. MOU between PT Pindad and FNSS (Turkey) for AAV vehicles production.
7. The launch of 3 missile boats 60 meter (KCR 60) by PT PAL Indonesia
8. Inaguration of Elemented Detonator factory operation (PT Dahana)

*20 April 2022*


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578241760936894464


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> 2021​
> PAL Indonesia to Build Frigates under Babcock License​BY :HERU ANDRIYANTO
> SEPTEMBER 17, 2021
> 
> View attachment 821050
> 
> Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto shakes hands with British Defense Secretary Ben Wallace in London, Sept. 16, 2021. Both officials witnessed the signing of an agreement between UK-based defense company Babcock and state-run shipbuilder PAL Indonesia on frigate production under license from the former. (Photo courtesy of the British Embassy)
> 
> *Jakarta.* State-run shipbuilder PAL Indonesia will manufacture two frigates for the Navy under license from UK-based defense company Babcock, following a recent London trip by Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto.
> 
> Babcock has agreed a license deal for PAL to manufacture Arrowhead 140 (AH140) frigate, which was designed “with speed and maneuverability in mind”.
> 
> The Defense Ministry said in a statement on Friday that PAL will build two new frigates with specific design specifications to meet the requirements of the Indonesian Navy. The value of the joint production remains undisclosed.
> 
> According to the British Embassy in Jakarta, the same frigates will soon enter service with the Royal Navy as well.
> 
> The agreement “is the first of its kind for the ship, though other countries are likely to follow suit,” the embassy said, adding that others already shortlisted the ship as preferred in procurement processes for their own Navies.
> 
> A day earlier, Prabowo and his British counterpart Ben Wallace witnessed the contract signing in London.
> 
> The embassy said Babcock will “cut steel” next week and start building Arrowhead 140 for the British Navy in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAL Indonesia to Build Frigates under Babcock License
> 
> 
> The same frigate will be built by Babcock for the British Navy starting next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585360113199681552
This is KCR 40 which is also made by local private shipyard


----------



## Indos

Getting credit from Bank Mandiri, PTDI continues the defense equipment project ordered by Minister of Defense​





October 15, 2022 / by Author Jaden


AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) –* PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) received an extension and addition of a Non Cash Loan and IGF Deferred Payment credit facility from Bank Mandiri amounting to 297 million USD or equivalent to IDR 4.56 trillion.*

With this credit, PTDI will continue to complete a number of defense equipment procurement projects ordered by the Ministry of Defense (Kemhan).

Among them are the completion of work on the H225M _Caracal_ helicopter project and NC212i aircraft parts, the H225M VIP helicopter, and the work on the C-130 _Hercules_ aircraft MRO project.

The signing of the extension and addition of credit facilities from Bank Mandiri was carried out by ptdi's Director of Finance, Risk Management, and Human Resources Wildan Arief with Pt Bank Mandiri's Senior Vice President of Government and Institutional II Group Teuku Ali Usman in Jakarta on Wednesday.

PTDI appreciates Bank Mandiri for its banking support to complete the projects to be carried out by PTDI ordered by the Ministry of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia.

Meanwhile, Bank Mandiri said that this cooperation is not only about business but to maintain the integrity of the Republic of Indonesia through state defense.


-Jaden-









Dapat kredit dari Bank Mandiri, PTDI lanjutkan lagi proyek alutsista pesanan Kemhan


AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) mendapatkan perpanjangan dan penambahan fasilitas kredit Non Cash Loan




www.airspace-review.com


----------



## Indos

12 second hand Mirage 2000-5 from Qatar has been reported to be ordered by Indonesia, along with Missiles and possibly other items like spares

Indonesia Finance Minister has approved the program so we need to wait for the budget released within 1-2 years ahead.


----------



## Indos

Finance Minister has approved foreign loan for another 12 Rafale, so in total Indonesia will likely have 18 Rafale F3 (1 squadron )







It is expected that before Indonesia start mass producing KF21/IFX in 2028-29 inshaAllah, Indonesia will have already around 79 fighters.

79 fighters with medium range missile capable.

*33 F16 Block 52
16 Sukhoi (5 Su27 and 11 Su 30 MKM)
12 Mirage 2000-5
18 Rafale F3*

66 Attack and Patrol planes

*19 T50i Golden Eagle (sidewinder launch capable)
32 Hawk 200/100 (sidewinder launch capable)
15 Supertucano*

6 MALE UCAV + Possible Acquisition of home grown MALE UCAV

*6 CH4 UCAV
Possible future acquisition of home grown Elang Hitam MALE UCAV *

--------------------------------------------

Possible upgrade of Indonesian F16 Block 52 into Viper variant as Minister of Planning has approved the foreign loan backed program, waiting Finance Minister approval.


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Air Force will likely keep our Sukhoi even until 2040. This long range fighters are very important to secure our Eastern Indonesian region.

*Recent Practice (October 2022)*

The Samodra and Halilintar Balat Operation Activities carried out by the 11th Air Squadron using the Manado Sam Ratulangi Air Base as an advance base to be able to carry out patrols in the northern region of the Republic of Indonesia have been carried out safely and smoothly, we all big family of the 11th Air Squadron would like to thank the Air Base Sam Ratulangi Manado for the various resources and efforts and assistance that has been given during the implementation of the operation











The planes that will likely be replaced soon is 32 Hawk 100/200 by KF21/IFX fighters inshaAllah.


----------



## Indos

There is no F15 EX acquisition. Planning Minister and Finance Minister dont approve that plan so far. In Indonesia, it depends to both Ministers to realize Defense Minister plan.









Sri Mulyani, Prabowo, dan Prioritas Modernisasi Pertahanan RI


Seperti telah diperkirakan sebelumnya, besaran PSP yang disetujui oleh Sri Mulyani pada tahun ini lebih kecil ketimbang usulan DRPPLN.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

*Acquisition plan for Air Force, 2020-2024.*

Based on recent presentation in October 2022 by Indonesia Air Force official


----------



## Indos

This most possibly is the replacement of the previous plan to use Boeing as VVIP plane. VVIP plane will use Dassault plane.

Spotted just recently, not yet arrived in Indonesia

*Dassault Falcon 7X.*

Now in its new livery just out of the Satys Hangar. The colour scheme of the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Udara (TNI-AU)). Presumably the lettering will take place in Indonesia.


----------



## Indos

Smaller VVIP plane that can be used by President and Ministers for their trip inside Indonesia






President doesnt need to use these planes all the time

Currently we have two Presidential Planes






And this is which is bigger and for longer trip


----------



## Indos

Anadolu Agency


Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Planning Minister and Finance Minister have approved 212 million USD overhaul program for Indonesian Air Force Su27 and SU30 fighters.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590977377005436931


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Finance Minister has approved foreign loan for another 12 Rafale, so in total Indonesia will likely have 18 Rafale F3 (1 squadron )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is expected that before Indonesia start mass producing KF21/IFX in 2028-29 inshaAllah, Indonesia will have already around 79 fighters.
> 
> 79 fighters with medium range missile capable.
> 
> *33 F16 Block 52
> 16 Sukhoi (5 Su27 and 11 Su 30 MKM)
> 12 Mirage 2000-5
> 18 Rafale F3*
> 
> 66 Attack and Patrol planes
> 
> *19 T50i Golden Eagle (sidewinder launch capable)
> 32 Hawk 200/100 (sidewinder launch capable)
> 15 Supertucano*
> 
> 6 MALE UCAV + Possible Acquisition of home grown MALE UCAV
> 
> *6 CH4 UCAV
> Possible future acquisition of home grown Elang Hitam MALE UCAV *
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> Possible upgrade of Indonesian F16 Block 52 into Viper variant as Minister of Planning has approved the foreign loan backed program, waiting Finance Minister approval.



Indonesia approves USD3.9 billion in foreign loans for fighter aircraft programmes​*15 NOVEMBER 2022

by Ridzwan Rahmat*





A file image of a Qatar Emiri Air Force (QEAF) Mirage fighter taxiing at Incirlik Air Base, Turkey, in 2011. Indonesia is seeking to procure several airframes from the country as a stopgap measure to fulfil its security requirements. (US Department of Defense)



The Indonesian Ministry of Finance (MoF) has granted approval for the country to obtain up to USD3.9 billion in foreign loans for three separate proposals that have been put forward to sustain the Indonesian Air Force's (TNI-AU's) combat capabilities.

These include a bid to procure Mirage single-engine multirole fighter aircraft from the Qatar Emiri Air Force (QEAF) and a second batch of between 12 and 18 Dassault Rafale multirole combat aircraft for the TNI-AU.

The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) inked an agreement with Dassault in February 2022 to procure a total of 42 Rafales. The airframes are being procured in stages and a contract for the first batch of six airframes became effective in September after a down payment for it was made with funds sourced from a foreign lender.

Approval letters that have been provided to _Janes_






Indonesia approves USD3.9 billion in foreign loans for fighter aircraft programmes


The Indonesian Ministry of Finance (MoF) has granted approval for the country to obtain up to USD3.9 billion in foreign loans for three separate proposals that have been...



www.janes.com





1. 2.9 billion USD for Rafale (12-14 planes + possible ammunitions)
2. Around 700 million USD for 12 Mirage 2000 very possibly to include weapons, parts, simulator and others.
3. Another 200-300 million USD = Sukhoi27/30 overhaul and possibly some missiles


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *2021*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia orders five C-130J aircraft from Lockheed​By Mike Yeo
> 
> MELBOURNE, Australia — Indonesia has quietly signed a contract with Lockheed Martin for C-130J Super Hercules transport aircraft, multiple sources have told Defense News. Photos taken during the Indonesian Air Force chief’s visit to the aircraft’s production line suggests construction on the first aircraft is underway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia orders five C-130J aircraft from Lockheed
> 
> 
> Indonesia has quietly signed a contract with Lockheed Martin for C-130J Super Hercules transport aircraft, multiple sources have told Defense News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defensenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note :
> 
> Contract signed in late 2019 but is activated in 2021



One plane is ready and will be delivered soon.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia recent contract in 2022 Indo defense to buy Turkish SAM system is worth 460 million USD. South Korea is also proposing their SAM system to Indonesia.


----------



## Indos

1 Scorpene acquisition is expected to get greenbook from Minister of Planning in the end of this year. Another 2 Scorpene submarines acquisition plan is also expected to get 2023 greenbook in 2023. Total planning is for 6 Scorpene submarine. All are built in Indonesia based on the proposal by Naval Group.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia BAE Hawk 100/200 gets greenlight from Finance Minister to undergo refurbishment and upgrade. InfoGlobal as local avionics company and PT NTP as turbine company subsidiary of Indonesian Aerospace are the ones expected to get the contract. BAE systems will also participate on the airframe and engine refurbishment.


----------



## Indos

We ordered two of this executive plane from Dassault, it will be operated by our Air Force for VVIP flight.


----------



## Indos

Minister of Planning and Minister of Finance have approved missiles acquisition for our Air Force. It includes AMRAM C-7. Indonesia has 33 F 16 fighters and NASAM system that both use AMRAM C-7 missile.

We only buy small amount of AMRAM in first acqusition (2016)






Indonesia - AIM-120C-7 Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAMs) | Defense Security Cooperation Agency







www.dsca.mil





*Indonesian F16 C/D Block 52*






*Indonesian F16 A/B MLU *


----------



## Indos

*Rafale acquisition*

Indonesia bought 6 planes in 2022 February using 1.1 billion USD credit line

*Indonesia finance minister then has approved another 2.9 billion USD credit line for another order of Rafale that I believe will include parts sustenance, additional engines for spare and possible ammunitions (update).*

Total foreign credit line is 4 billion USD for all planes. If the interest rate is 10 % then total amount of order is 3.6 billion USD (1.1 billion USD credit line for 6 planes + 2.9 billion credit line for next order (not yet executed) )

1.1 billion USD credit line is for both 6 planes, training for pilots and maintenance, and TOT for maintenance for Indonesian Aerospace and Air Force personnel. If the interest rate is 10 % then total purchase is 990 million USD

*According to France media latest report which is also stated by Jane Defense, Indonesia ordered Rafale F4 version. *I assume one plane price is at 150-160 million USD as 6 planes x 160 million USD = 960 million USD. The rest of 30 million USD for training, TOT maintenance, delivery cost, and some spare parts. The breakdown number is just my analyst.









Sri Mulyani, Prabowo, dan Prioritas Modernisasi Pertahanan RI


Seperti telah diperkirakan sebelumnya, besaran PSP yang disetujui oleh Sri Mulyani pada tahun ini lebih kecil ketimbang usulan DRPPLN.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

NAVY COMMANDER/ FUTURE ARMED FORCE COMMANDER SAID :

There will be refurbishment and modernization programs from MoD for old vessels, aimed at +30 years old vessels, such as Parchim, Fosch, FPB.









Perkuat Alutsista, TNI AL Bakal Perbaiki 9 Kapal Perang Tua


Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Yudo Margono bakal memodernisasi Alat Utama Sistem Senjata (Alutsista). Salah satunya, dengan memperbaiki Sembilan...




nasional.sindonews.com





Indonesia has 14 Parchim class Corvette, 12 FPB (missile boats), and 11 Teluk Gilimani Class (Fosch) ship (LST)









List of equipment of the Indonesian Navy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Indos

PT Pindad Indonesia delivers ammunition for Ministry of Defense


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602230104574365696


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Finance Minister, after approving overhaul and refurbished of Indonesian Sukhoi squadron at around 212 million USD, now the Ministry has also approved the upgrade program at 96 million USD.

(23 F16 C/D planes refurbished and upgrade program possibility to get approved is higher then, afterall F16 C/D refurbishment and upgrade program have already entered Green Book (Approved by Minister of Planning)

*Funded by foreign loan*


----------



## Indos

Alman Helvast also has reported that Indonesia Finance Minister has approved N219 acquisition program intended for Army. Based on previous news the contract is for 10 planes










Indonesian Aerospace has also got 1 order of CN 235-200 for Indonesian Navy, transport variant. The order made during Indo Defense 2022 event in November

-------------------------------------

Jakarta (02/11) PTDI and the Ministry of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia agreed on a contract for the Procurement of Fixed Wing Transport/Cargo Moderate Aircraft in the form of 1 unit of CN235-220 along with supporting material/equipment with a contract value of IDR 748 billion.

The contract document was signed by the Main Director of PTDI, Gita Amperiawan and the Head of the Defense Facilities Agency, Air Marshal TNI Yusuf Jauhari in Function Room Hall D of the Indo Defense Expo and Forum 2022.


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604415926786457600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604067540040581120


----------



## Indos

*Military Satellite Acquisition *

Finance Minister has approved 300 million USD (funded by foreign loan) military satellite acquisition in December 2022. It will likely between Airbus Defense and Space vs Thales, or maybe Turkish company could enter the tender


----------



## Indos

Defense Ministry will pay its debt to PT Pertamina for fuel (2019, 2020, 2021) at 1.4 trillion Rupiah in 2023. There is budget allocation in 2023 state budget (taken from Defense Ministry budget) for that. 

BMP (bahan bakar minyak dan pelumas)


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH, another sales for Indonesian Aerospace.

Finance Minister has agreed for 3 CN 235-200 transport version acquisition for Indonesian Army. Expected order is in 2023. *Financed by foreign loan.*


----------



## Indos

Prabowo buy 2 brand new Falcon 8 X, these that comes are secondhand planes and for temporary (rented to Indonesia Defense Ministry until two Falcon 8 X finish being built in Dassault)


----------



## Indos

The first batch of Rafale acquisition (6 planes confirmed order) is likely delivered in early 2027. Those planes are Rafale F4. Previous 11 SU35 planes order has been scrapped, replaced by 6 Rafale F4.


----------

